# Navaja in Ohio



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a heads up.

Congratulations Ken Pfrenger.  

James Loriega has made Ken Pfrenger his official Point of Contact for his navaja work in Ohio.

Ken operates Cumann Bhata out of Kinsman, Ohio.

I recall being there several years ago when James made it semi-official, telling Ken, "I'm just going to send anyone in Ohio your way" (or something close to that).  Now one step past that.  'Grats to Ken!

Maybe I can coax Ken into making a statement here.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

They have been working together for quite some time, eh?  

The navaja is not the most practical blade...but my, what a colorful history behind it.   Andalusia has an amazingly rich tradition of blade crafts.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> They have been working together for quite some time, eh?


Have to ask Ken how long.



> The navaja is not the most practical blade...but my, what a colorful history behind it.   Andalusia has an amazingly rich tradition of blade crafts.


At least as practical as the bowie work that I study or much of the FMA long-blade stuff.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Ken of course!  James Loriega that is a name I have not heard in a long time.  Was he not a student of Ronald Duncan's koga ryu ninjitsu? (note that is their spelling instead of ninjutsu)


----------



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Congratulations to Ken of course!  James Loriega that is a name I have not heard in a long time.  Was he not a student of Ronald Duncan's koga ryu ninjitsu? (note that is their spelling instead of ninjutsu)


That sounds right, but I'm not sure.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn`t realize Ken was in Ohio. The next time I head back to Toledo to visit the family I`ll have to look him up. Finding someone to practice knifework or any other FMA with in rural Japan is a lost cause.


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

Just because I like posting pictures of blades 

Navajas on display at a _cuchillería_ in Zaragoza, Spain.  

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8450/hpim5456.jpg


----------



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2010)

David43515 said:


> I didn`t realize Ken was in Ohio. The next time I head back to Toledo to visit the family I`ll have to look him up.


Ken is in Kinsman, east of Toledo.  I'm in Dayton ('burbs).



> Finding someone to practice knifework or any other FMA with in rural Japan is a lost cause.


Lots of other stuff in Japan though.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> Just because I like posting pictures of blades
> 
> Navajas on display at a _cuchillería_ in Zaragoza, Spain.
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8450/hpim5456.jpg


Groovy.  

Peace favor your sword


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 14, 2010)

Howdie Kirk and all!

Been quite some time since I lasted visited MT. I even had to get my account reactivated. I first met James about 11 years ago in NYC but I did not start training with the navaja until about 6 years ago I think...and to be honest I got off to a slow start but I stuck with it because I enjoy the knife so much.

Even though interested parties in Ohio are to be funneled my way, I don't consider myself to be all that skilled. I do have a good grasp of the material and am a decent instructor but no ultra deadly knife master

As for whether it is a practical blade or not...my normal everyday carry knife is an ultracheap CS Kudu that I bought in ebay for $4 including shipping. This is nothing but a smaller navaja style knife with a less complicated lock. Very disposable. If I lose it no big deal, but I do practice all my knife work with it since it is my carry.

Of course if anyone is in the area they are more than welcome to stop by and we can stab each other all in good fun


----------

